# Target comparison?



## plutoviola (Oct 31, 2012)

Has anyone done a comparison between the cube hybrid and rinehart 18:1 targets?

I'm looking for a target with extreme durability but no arrow pull problems or passthroughs (I want lots of those on deer, not on my target). I will broadhead tune, but will shoot mostly field points.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

I too am curious Pluto.

I'm also looking at bag targets but I don't suspect they are as tough or long lived.
I'm shooting 306 fps from a Compound so a target for Bolts would be good.


----------



## plutoviola (Oct 31, 2012)

Gave up on this comparison and went with a broadhead target and a fp bag from big green. Due to a lack of info on these things on AT I will do a review at some point.


----------

